# How, and Where to put my design on T-Shirt



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello again,
I want to place my design on the front side of the Shirt at the chest aria..... on different Shirt Sizes 

I am wondering if there are rules how big or mall has to be a design on different size of T-Shirts, like S, M, L, XL,

Thank You


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Standard print size is usually 12-13 inches for a full chest. You would print the same size artwork across all shirt sizes.


----------



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, what about on Kids T Shirts?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

6-8 inches should be good for a kids shirt.

But to be sure, grab some shirts out of your closet and measure out how you want your design to look on the shirt. That's the only way to know for sure that you are setting up the artwork at the correct size you want.


----------



## Vegasguy702 (May 17, 2012)

If you know who is doing your printing, talk to them before you spend too much time with designs... I had a few designs that I ended up needing to change because my printer only printed up to 16 inches...


----------

